# Can someone ID these wheels for me.



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

They are 18x7.5 ET 40, but I am trying to find out what they come on, or where I can source them.








Thanks in advance.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

looks like audi wheels ... round ones at that!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Hah.. 
That car is from a guy in Germany who described them as the A8 "Winter wheels" at 7,5x18; however, I thought that these came to the US on certain A6's.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*

Found some on German Ebay.. Looks like the P/N is 4E0601025Q-Z17
http://cgi.ebay.de/Alu-Winterr...wItem

and another








http://valleymotorsaudi.oemdea...0.php 



_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 6:58 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Hah.. 
That car is from a guy in Germany who described them as the A8 "Winter wheels" at 7,5x18; however, I thought that these came to the US on certain A6's.

They came on A6's, but were a little different. They are known as 'Pie Plates'.


----------

